# Singles Rides



## velogirl (Oct 14, 2005)

Hey everybody! Velo Girls would like to invite all single men and women to come out on our monthly singles rides. Yup, singles rides. These rides are intended to be fun, social, and a great way to meet other single cyclists (for romance or friendship). 

The Singles Velo is held the first Saturday of the month, meeting at 10:00am at Menlo Park CalTrain Station. Rides will be moderate pace (and moderate difficulty), racing from 30-50 miles, to encourage the social aspect of the ride. You get it, be nice, ride chill, and meet some cool boys and girls. Post-ride we'll reconvene at Cafe Barrone for lunch and socializing.

Details at http://www.velogirls.com/calendar.php

If you're a woman who'd like to network with other female cyclists -- join our email group at http://www.yahoogroups.com/group/velogirls

If you're a man who'd like to know about our co-ed and men's-only rides, clinics, and events, we've got an email group just for you at http://www.yahoogroups.com/group/veloboys


----------

